# Stress Free Calmplex?



## DJEtzel

Anyone have experience with it from Springtime Inc?

They have free shipping all month, so I was checking out their stock, and read the testimonials from customers about the product. I went ahead and bought 700 pills for Frag. 

I was just wondering what everyone's experience was with the product, what you bought it for, how much it helped/in what ways it helped, etc. Hoping that it will help Frag's anxiety a bit, the vet doesn't want to put him on meds because she doesn't believe his anxiety is bad enough to warrant it.


----------



## onyx'girl

I looked at that last night when reading the new catalog, and it looks to me like citrus bioflavonoids are the key ingredient. I can get those cheaper at the local health food store, and already give it to Onyx(my anxiety dog) for her allergies. Hesperidin makes up 95% of the product, and that is just another citrus bioflavonoid. 
IMO, for the cost, it should really show great results within a couple weeks or I'd want my $ back to put towards another product.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

I have a couple of bottles but have only ever tried it once. Nova is a super anxious dog (used to be on Prozac) and I wanted something to give to him for vet visits, trips to my parents' house, etc. I ended up giving some to each dog just for the heck of it and all three had diarrhea. I probably will try it again to see if it was the Calmplex or just the stress of traveling, but I would caution you to try it when you can be around to monitor your dogs so they aren't having diarrhea all over... just in case!


----------



## onyx'girl

Anything with vitamin C can upset the gut, you need to slowly build up the dosage.
For vet visits, or quick calming I give melatonin, it takes the edge off and doesn't have the side effects or "have to build up". And it leaves the system quickly.


----------



## DJEtzel

Well Frag is already on Vitamin C to try to treat mange, so hopefully he won't have too bad an issue. 

I got a pretty good deal on a buy 2 get 2 deal, so I didn't spend as much as I would have regularly, thank gosh. I wondered about the citrus and figured there had to be an alternative cheaper or local, but really wanted to try it out just to see. I figure, if I end up not being able to use them for one reason or another on Frag, I may have a foster come through that they will benefit, or I can donate them to one of the rescues. 

I'll make sure we start it on a weekend or something when someone will be around just in case! Thank you!


----------

